# Herping on the Eyre Peninsula, SA



## NinaPeas (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey All, 

Some beasties caught in pit-fall traps on a field trip to the Eyre Peninsula.

The pics are:

Ctenotus atlas
Nephrurus stellatus
Delma butleri
Amphibolurus norrisi
Strophurus assimilis
Brachyurophis semifasciatus
Varanus gouldii
Simoselaps bertholdi

Enjoy!

Nina.


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 13, 2010)

*More pics*

Some more


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice finds, love the geckos, especially the spiny tailed with it's "eyelashes" haha


----------



## ezekiel86 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey guys...Im with sock puppet that spiny tail with the eyelashes is amazing! 
Strophurus assimilis right...can you buy them easy enough..any idea on cost??
cheers a million guys!


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 13, 2010)

And it has such a cheeky little grin!


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 18, 2010)

Simoselaps is always one of my favourites. I love how quickly these little snakes can vanish into the sand.

The Nephrurus stellatus was nice and not a species that I see posted very often. Did you see many of them?

Regards,
David


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Apr 18, 2010)

what type of snake are they and wats the lizard between the 2 snake pics 
anyways there awesome i wish i could find em where i live


----------



## reptiledude1 (Apr 18, 2010)

how did you catch these guys?whats a pit fall trap?


----------



## gecko-mad (Apr 18, 2010)

reptiledude1 said:


> how did you catch these guys?whats a pit fall trap?



basically a hole in the ground that an animal can't climb out of.


----------

